# Just bought a 2002 A6 4.2L ... have a few questions



## Mkv.RI (Jan 4, 2020)

What’s up everyone? Thanks for taking your time reading my post.
A week ago I picked up a 2002 Audi A6 4.2L Quattro with 155k on the odometer. I scored it for $1,500 but it needs a few basic thing like Tie rods, pads and rotors.

Any suggestions on a good fuel treatment I should put through this car? Any recommendations I should look for that a notorious to break on this vehicle?

Its currently throwing CEL code p0492:*Secondary Air Injection System Insufficient Flow Bank 2*

I apologize in advance if this is posted in the wrong section. Thanks for your time reading this, if I have more questions I will post. Thanks for your help. Will post pics in a few


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

Whenever I buy an older car I will run a bottle of Techron (available most anywhere, including Wally World) through every other tank, at least two bottles in, say, the first four tanks. And then do it once between oil changes going forward. To be honest I've never bought an older car that was having any fueling issues, but I think it's a common-sense maintenance thing to do to a car that may have never have had any FI treatment during it's life.


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

Mkv.RI said:


> What’s up everyone? Thanks for taking your time reading my post.
> A week ago I picked up a 2002 Audi A6 4.2L Quattro with 155k on the odometer. I scored it for $1,500 but it needs a few basic thing like Tie rods, pads and rotors.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good fuel treatment I should put through this car? Any recommendations I should look for that a notorious to break on this vehicle?
> ...


SAI issues are common. Either the pump is weak or there are leaks. And/Or the heads are clogged up with carbon. R&R the Kombi valves to clean head ports (test while removed).

Based on age/mileage the t-belt may be due for replacement. Be sure to replace the water pump and all related components. 

The VVT's are probably due for new chain pads. Cheap on Ebay. Service the transmission and driveline fluids. The center diff is known to leak. Crucial to replace the seal.
Heater cores are a serious PITA. Other than that....oh and it probabl needs all new front control arms by now. Again, other than that....

Great cars! ( i have the V8 turbo version, which is next level in service/repair/cost)


----------

